# هكذا قالت نفسي !!!!!



## Twin (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*في المشاركة ال 300 لي *
*حبيت أضيف موضوع ويكون في المرشد الروحي*
*والموضوع دة مش أنا ال أعدته *
*ال أعده دة شخص أعتبره أنا المثل الأعلي لي في حياتي والمثل الأعلي الوحيد*
*وهو والدي رحمة الله*
*وهذا الموضوع قد كتبه والدي من حوالي 48 سنة*
*وها هو الأن يظهر للنور وفي هذا المنتدي الرائع الذي أحبه*
*الذي وجدت فيه نفسي بعد أن تاهت*​*الي روح والدي*​*مطلب النفس*​*النفس : أنا تعبان من العالم ومشتاقة الي الراحة*
*المسيح : في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة  "يو 2:14"*
*النفس : من يريني طريق هذا البيت "السماء" *
*المسيح : أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة  "يو6:14"*
*النفس : كيف أستطيع أن أثق وأتحقق في قبول الله لي *
*المسيح : من يقبل اليَ لا أخرجة خارجاً  "يو27:6"*
*النفس : أنني لست بصالحه فأين ضمان ذهابي الي السماء*
*المسيح : لم أًتي لأدعوا أبراراً بل خطاه الي التوبة  "مت13:9"*
*النفس : أني أجهل الطريق فمن يستطيع أرشادي وهدايتي*
*المسيح : الكتب المقدسه قادرة أن تحكمك للخلاص بالإيمان *
*الذي في المسيح يسوع  "2تيمو15:3"*
*النفس : لكني أخاف الذهاب الي المخلص لأني مثقلة بالخطايا*
*المسيح : إن كانت خطياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج وإن كانت *
*حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف النقي  "اش18:2"*
*النفس : أه أه ماذا أعمل لأخلص من هذا الموت الأبدي*
*المسيح : من يومن بي فله حياة أبدية ......  "يو47:6"*
*النفس : ماذا أعمل عندما يأسرني الحزن والضيق ؟*
*المسيح : أدعوني في وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني  "مز15:5"*
*النفس : وماهي رغبة المسيح الأله مني ؟*
*المسيح : رغبتي أن تكوني وسط سحابة الشهود *
*-تكونوا لي شهوداً-  "اع8:1"*
*النفس : وكيف أحصل علي مايريده الله مني ؟  *
*المسيح : أنتم أحبائي إن فعلتم ما أوصيتكم به  "يو14:15" *
*النفس : وما هو التأكيد الذي أحصل عليه من المسيح ؟*
*المسيح : لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم هو يتكلم*
*النفس : وما هي المكأفئة التي سأنالها إن حافظت علي إيماني ؟*
*المسيح : كن أميناً الي الموت فسأعطيك أكليل الحياه  "رؤ10:2"*
*النفس : أخشي أن يفتر إيماني وأضعف *
*المسيح : تكفيك نعمتي لأن نعمتي في الضعف تكمل  "2كو9:12"*
*النفس : وكيف أضمن ملكوت الله الأبدي ؟*
*المسيح : هوذا أسمك علي كفي نقشته فكيف لا أضمن لكي الملكوت وهناك ........... *
*الخروف الذي في وسط العرش يرعاهم ويقتادهم الي ينابيع المياه الحية *
*ويمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم  "رؤ17:7"*
*النفس : ابي يسوع أنا الأن لي أشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون معك*
*فذاك أفضل جداً*
*المسيح :ها أنا أتي أليكي وأجرتي معي *
*النفس : أمين نعالي يارب يسوع أمين تعالي فأنا في أنتظار*
*المسيح : ها أنا أتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي*​ 
*كتبت وأعدت 21-3-1958*​*سلام *​​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ...

أخى الحبيب *أمير* ..

فى البداية أحب أن أقول ... هنيئاً لوالدك فى أحضان القديسين على رجاء القيامة 

تعيش وتفتكر ..

بالحقيقة أخى الحبيب يستحق والدك أن يُتخذ مثل يُحتذى به ... فلقد أنجب أنسان جميل فى روحه .. هادىء فى طباعه .. ومحبوب .. ربنا يباركك 

ما أجمل أن يجد المرء فى سيرة والده وحياته على الارض أفتخار وتشريف له .. فما نراه هذه الايام من تسيب ولا مبالاة فى الروابط الاسريه تجعل المرء يتوقف برهه ليتذكر كم كان محظوظ بأسرة تعرف بالفعل المسيح وتحيا بتعاليمه .. أستقى منهم الايمان السليم .. وغرزوا بداخله مبادىء وقيم راسخة لا تتزعزع .. علموه كيف يكون هدف الانسان هو السماويات ولا شىء أخر 

أخى الحبيب .. أحيى فيك أخلاصك لوالدك .. وشعورك بالعرفان بالجميل ... 

أكرم أباك وأمك كى تطول أيامك على الارض 


تحياتى ...

من القلب ..


----------



## Twin (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*أشكرك من كل قلبي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*الي أخي الحبي طارق*


tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمه ...
> 
> ...


 
*أشكرك من كل قلبي *
*علي هذه الكلمات المعزية الجميلة*
*الله يبارك حياتك*​ 
*المَحبَّةُ لا تَزولُ أبَدًا. أمَّا النُّبُوّاتُ فتَبطُلُ والتَّكَلُّمُ بِلُغاتٍ ينتَهي. والمَعرِفَةُ أيضًا تَبطُلُ،*​
*لأنَّ مَعرِفَتَنا ناقِصَةٌ ونُبوّاتِنا ناقِصةٌ. *
*فمَتى جاءَ الكامِلُ زالَ النَّاقصُ. *
*لمَّا كُنتُ طِفلاً، كَطِفلٍ كُنتُ أتكَلَّمُ وكَطِفلٍ كُنتُ أُدرِكُ، وكَطِفلٍ كُنتُ أُفَكِّرُ، ولمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً، تَركْتُ ما هوَ لِلطِّفلِ. *​
*وما نَراهُ اليومَ هوَ صُورةٌ باهِتَةٌ في مِرآةٍ، وأمَّا في ذلِكَ اليومِ فسَنَرى وَجهًا لِوَجهٍ. واليومَ أعرِفُ بَعضَ المَعرِفَةِ، وأمَّا في ذلِكَ اليومِ فسَتكونُ مَعرِفَتي كامِلَةً كمَعرِفَةِ الله لي. *​

*والآنَ يَبقى الإيمانُ والرَّجاءُ والمَحبَّةُ، وأعظَمُ هذِهِ الثَّلاثَةِ هيَ المَحبَّةُ. *​

سلام


----------



## ميرنا (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل الكلام اللى يمكن اعرف اقوله لقيت طارق كاتبه ربنا معاك يا امير بجد *


----------



## oesi no (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*مش عارف اقول ايه*

بصراحه يا امير 
انت كتبت الموضوع ده 
فى وقت انا كنت محتاجه فيه جداااااا
وجدت كل الاجابات للاسئله 
التى كانت تدور فى ذهنى 
ربنا يباركك
ويبارك كل من تعب فى ذلك الموضوع 
بجد 
انا كنت محتاج الموضوع جدااااااا
بس انت مش شايف انه كلام لكل زمان
يعنى اتكتب فى الخمسينات على يد والدك رحمه الله 
ويكون الناس فى احتياج له 
فى 2006
انه كلام الكتاب المقدس الذى لايزول الى الابد 
تمسك به ولا تتركه 
طول ايام حياتك​


----------



## مسلم متحضر (13 نوفمبر 2006)

كلمات طيبة مشكور


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بين الأنسان وأدراكه  مسافة لا يجتازها الا حنينه . طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا.


----------



## Twin (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*أشكركم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااي أخوتي*

*أشكركم علي تلك المشاركات الرقيقة*
*التي نبعت من قب مازل ينبض*

*شكراً أخي وحبيبي طارق *
*شكرا يا أجمل أخت في المنتدي ميرنا*
*شكراً أخي الحبيب oesi_no*
*وشكراً للأخ "مسلم متحتضر"*
*وشكراً للأخ التأمل التجاوزي*

*وأتمني أن تكونوا شعرتم بالذي شعرت أنا به عندما قرأت هذه المقالة وهو ............*
*الحب الذي يفوق كل عقل*​*سلام*


----------



## nona (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*جميل يا ميمو*

جميل أوي يا ميمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويخليك 
والا :t32: هههههه


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

> *المسيح :ها أنا أتي أليكي وأجرتي معي
> النفس : أمين نعالي يارب يسوع أمين تعالي فأنا في أنتظار*
> *المسيح : ها أنا أتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي*



الله على الكلام الجميل ده 

شكرااااااااااا توين 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله ويباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر اخى الغالى
على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا توين

على الموضوع والكلمات الرائعة

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

قد اعجبنى كثيرا توين 
فعلا هذة رائعة كل الروعة يا توين
واحلى تقييم  الك
ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك


----------

